# Forum > News > OC News >  Starcraft 2 Tournament Dates, Prizes, Rules and Answers

## JD

Hi there OwnedCore!

We've recently decided that we were going to run an online Starcraft 2 tournament and so we organized one!
Here it is, the tournament schedule, the prizes and the tournament rules;

This is our current bracket, please make sure you note which round you're in and when you have to play: https://i.imgur.com/g0iRz.png

This was what I was thinking:

*Saturday 3/03/2012*
- Game A (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game B (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.

*Sunday 4/03/2012*
- Game C (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game D (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.

*Monday 5/03/2012*
- Game E (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game F (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.


That ends Round 1 of the tournament. I suggest we start Round 2 on that saturday.

*Saturday 10/03/2012*
- Game G (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game H (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.
- Game I (Casted by JD and Kaevex)

*Sunday 11/03/2012*
- Game J (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game K (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.
- Game L (Casted by JD and Kaevex)

*Monday 12/03/2012*
- Game M (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game N (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.

That ends Round 2 of the tournament. Now we have to think of the losers brackets as well. We won't be casting them but we'll still have to set dates for them. 

*Saturday 17/03/2012*
- Game O (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game P (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.

Losers Brackets Games:
This entire bracket: https://i.imgur.com/Qem2z.png

*Sunday 18/03/2012*
- Game Q (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game R (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.

Losers Brackets Games:
This entire bracket: https://i.imgur.com/6Xxk8.png

That ends Round 3 of the tournament. From here on out it's all BO5

*Saturday 24/03/2012*
- Game S (Casted by JD and Kaevex)
- Game T (Casted by Nanacry and Remus)
---- These games will be played at the same time.

Losers Brackets Games:
This entire bracket: https://i.imgur.com/2pEga.png

*Sunday 25/03/2012*
- Game U (Casted by JD and Kaevex)

Losers Brackets Games:
This entire bracket: https://i.imgur.com/XHC26.png

That ends Round 4, only leaving the finales. (BO7)

*Saturday 31/03/2012*
- Game V (Casted by JD and Kaevex)


Round 1, 2 and 3 are all BO3
Round 4 and the semifinals are both BO5
The finals are BO7
Losers bracket games are all BO3


Prize Pool
The winner of the tournament will recieve a Razer Blackwidow, donated by MMOKings.com and OwnedCore.com: (Razer BlackWidow - Mechanical Gaming Keyboard | Razer Online Store)
The person who comes in second will receive 1 year of donatorship on OwnedCore. If you are already a donator, a different prize will be discussed with you after the tournament.

Rules
1. If you are clearly above Gold level, you will be eliminated from the tournament and banned from OwnedCore for life.
2. If you cheat or use a hack during the tournament, you will be eliminated from the tournament and banned from OwnedCore for life.
3. If you cheat by watching the casted stream, you will be eliminated from the tournament and banned from OwnedCore for life.

Q&A
*1. Where will the tournament be hosted?*
_----- The tournament will be played on European SC2 accounts. If you don't have an EU account, don't worry. We can lend you one._
*2. At what time will the games be played?*
_----- A game would normally be played at 9PM GMT+1 time. (Check this site to find out what time that is in your country: Amsterdam Holland) We hold the full right to change the times though._
*3. What do I do if the time doesn't work for me?*
_----- We understand that some people might not be available at 1PM on a monday (Americans will be playing around this time (at least some of them)). If this is the case, simply PM me and we'll think of something_
*4. How do we start a game?*
_----- If you have your own SC2 account, PM me your SC2 username and Code. If you don't have an account, make sure you PM on OwnedCore as soon as possible. We will then work it out.
_
Please PM me for serious questions, or leave a response down below.
We hope to see all of you in the tournament or on the streams!

JD

----------


## JD

Expect more information about the streams in an upcoming post!

----------


## Nyarly

I won't be able to cast game P if i win my first game, do suggest me to lose ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But other than that, it's great news, so eager to start this !
I hope we'll be good at casting and we'll have fun, we're not professionals remember  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JD

> I won't be able to cast game P if i win my first game, do suggest me to lose ? 
> 
> But other than that, it's great news, so eager to start this !
> I hope we'll be good at casting and we'll have fun, we're not professionals remember


I always expect you to lose  :Stick Out Tongue:  If you can't cast that game, we'll find a way to cast it.

----------


## stoneharry

Sounds good, will the live casting be recorded so it is available to watch after the game(s)?

----------


## JD

> Sounds good, will the live casting be recorded so it is available to watch after the game(s)?


Yes, we will record all the games and probably upload them to Youtube so you can watch them again later.

----------


## eSko

Hooray!
Happy I'll be playin' against stoneharry so I don't need to worry about the fairness of the match  :Smile: 

Also, I'll be playing under the nick of Remus, since that is what my SC account says right now..


Kudos to whole staff team for making this happen <3

----------


## stoneharry

> Hooray!
> Happy I'll be playin' against stoneharry so I don't need to worry about the fairness of the match 
> 
> Also, I'll be playing under the nick of Remus, since that is what my SC account says right now..
> 
> 
> Kudos to whole staff team for making this happen <3


Expect a cannon rush cheese. *cough*

----------


## Nyarly

The game i cast will be recorded at justin.tv i can give you the link later (you'll need to add them in the OP when the tournament begins  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
And we'll also need something to find our opponent ingame id.code, have you prepared that ?

----------


## JD

> The game i cast will be recorded at justin.tv i can give you the link later (you'll need to add them in the OP when the tournament begins ).
> And we'll also need something to find our opponent ingame id.code, have you prepared that ?


Didn't add the contact information yet. I'll add that now.

----------


## Kaiservolk3

Im in round 3 already. lol

Also, Im busy monday - friday up until around 4-5 (-6gmt)
Sunday idk also.

----------


## EcHoEs

Just hope that I get my starcraft working and not crashing all the time.. :<

----------


## Kaiservolk3

Im fralor btw, Also. Im american, so i dont have an eu account :P

----------


## Linken91

Just curious, who's Bestial?

----------


## Maisteri

Would have been cool if everyone had signed up with their OwnedCore name :/

----------


## Freefall552

Looking forward to this! JD, I know your weakness!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nyarly

Oh what's the map pool please ? i can't seem to find it.
Is it round X on map Y or is it veto ? And if veto, who choses first ? Will you tell us before the games ?

----------


## reptyl

My match is tomorrow. How do we handle the time of the game ? Will it get casted? Got some friends who wants to follow ofc  :Big Grin: 

Also when is todays games? Would like to watch them aswel.

----------


## Nyarly

> My match is tomorrow. How do we handle the time of the game ? Will it get casted? Got some friends who wants to follow ofc 
> 
> Also when is todays games? Would like to watch them aswel.





> *2. At what time will the games be played?
> ----- A game would normally be played at 9PM GMT+1 time. (Check this site to find out what time that is in your country: Amsterdam Holland) We hold the full right to change the times though.*


If it's in the upper bracket, it will be casted. (so yes for your first game)

Yesterday the games got canceled due to qxgdestiny and fearce not answering.
Zoidberg forfeited because he couldn't play the next games.

For tonight, i don't know if we'll have games cause i have no idea if people will be here and i don't have any id.number to try to contact them.
But if everybody's here, the games will start like any other games, at 9pm gmt+1.

Streams :
JD : http://www.twitch.tv/ximerjd
Kaevex : Don't know
Remus3 : http://www.justin.tv/gibremlin
Nyarly : http://www.justin.tv/nanacry

Updated bracket : https://i.imgur.com/BF851.png

That's all the info i can provide  :Smile: 
Good luck for your match tomorrow !

----------


## reptyl

So thats 22:00 here in Denmark? I'm a newb at global times. PM and AM just confuse me even more  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zoidberg

> So thats 22:00 here in Denmark? I'm a newb at global times. PM and AM just confuse me even more


No, 21:00

filler

----------


## stoneharry

I should be online, but I won't turn on SC2 until the last minute.

----------


## Sychotix

I should be here as well, but I have heard that the games will be held EU, and I only have a US account.

EDIT: Also, thats 3 PM EST, correct?

----------


## Nyarly

It's 12h45 EST ? If yes, then you have to add 6 hours, so yes, 3pm EST. (3+6 = 9) Or in 2h15 from now
(Double check with the link in the OP if you need)

As for the EU account, ask JD, he said in the OP that he would provide an account in this case.

----------


## Remus3

TO ALL US CLIENTS:

you do not need to download the EU client. this is a waste of your time :3

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

put that in your scII directory as the readme states and swap to the enGB locale... your game will patch a very small amount when you run the game afterwards. then you can login to an EU account no problem. to switch back to enUS, run it again and instead of relocalize a locale... do switch between installed locales. 

huzzah.

virustotal for your guys that get 'wtf malicious intent': https://www.virustotal.com/file/1463...271f/analysis/ aka false positive.

alternate download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?s7b0xn65a3ab19b

----------


## spartan646

Any chance of a tournament for higher leagues at some point?

----------


## JD

> Any chance of a tournament for higher leagues at some point?


Yes, this is something we're considering if this tournament goes well.

----------


## Nyarly

Reptyl can you provide us your contact info for the games ?  :Smile:  (Id.number)

----------


## reptyl

Reptyl
579

asdsadsadsad

----------


## Nyarly

Thank you !

----------


## reptyl

So anything happening?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KuRIoS

*Ximerjd is now streaming Game J in the OC SC2 tournament!*

----------


## reptyl

But theres been said nothing about game F  :Frown:  its 21:30 now

----------


## Nyarly

Justin.tv/nanacry is also streaming his PoV  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Close games i think as we're not doing so bad but no so great also !

----------


## KuRIoS

> But theres been said nothing about game F  its 21:30 now


From what I know, your opponent didnt show, so I would guess that you won..

----------


## Sychotix

Yup =) Some good games Nyarly. Sorry I had to dip out early. Had class to go to =/

----------


## Nyarly

No problem it's a game : )

When will you want to finish then Bo3 then ? (and we can redo this last game if you want)
I need to practice for the next time ;_;

VOD : http://www.justin.tv/nanacry/b/310730870 starting after 18 minutes

----------


## Sychotix

Up to you, and nope. I started and game and you won fair and square =) I won't be back home till after 8 EST though.

----------


## Nyarly

I won't be avaliable a 8 EST i will be at 12 or 13 EST but we'll also have to see with JD.
Btw you had that pronunciation right, gratz ;p
And if you're using xsplit there's a plugin (Add > more source) for a starcraft 2 scoreboard overlay, it's quite nice imo.

Edit: i'm really liking your stream too, it gets me another pov that is really smart. I didn't see a lot of stuff that you did !
For the extra base i saw his zerglings coming from the south to reinforce his main and an overlord too 
For the chat i was thinking you were the one disturbing him  :Smile: 
Watch my stream if you want explainations of what i did ^^

----------


## Kaiservolk3

umm, so whens game O set ?  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Sychotix

lol I didn't stream nyarly =P And yeah, maybe later on tomorrow then, or wednesday. If nothing else, I'll just concede to you.

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

Where do I find an updated bracket guys?  :Smile:

----------


## Nyarly

I think it's still this one : OwnedCore Starcraft 2 Tournament - CHALLONGE!
Any updates about sychotix vs me ?

----------


## Sychotix

I'm good for it later on tonight. My class ends in about an hour, and then I've gotta get home.

----------


## JD

We'll be playing the following games tomorrow:

Game G between Freefall and tdpeesh
Game J between Nyarly and Sychotix (only 1 more game)
_Game K between eMp and Stoneharry_ -- Will NOT be played because eMp forfeit

On sunday we'll play the following games:

Game L between Linken91 and Bestial
Game M between Remus and ganond0rf

Please make sure you all contact me on time!

----------


## Sychotix

Check list for everyone... make sure you can connect to EU servers, make sure you have a working EU account, make sure you show up on time (times in earlier posts).

----------


## eSko

> Game M between Remus and ganond0rf


By Remus you mean me, right? Just to make sure..

----------


## stoneharry

> _Game K between eMp and Stoneharry_ -- Will NOT be played because eMp forfeit


Bwah.  :Frown:

----------


## Nyarly

> By Remus you mean me, right? Just to make sure..


Nop : OwnedCore Starcraft 2 Tournament - CHALLONGE!
You're on the loser bracket now and your next game will be vs the loser of freefall vs tdpeesh  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

Big game tonight!

----------


## Linken91

looking forward to tomorrow!  :Wink:

----------


## eSko

> Nop : OwnedCore Starcraft 2 Tournament - CHALLONGE!
> You're on the loser bracket now and your next game will be vs the loser of freefall vs tdpeesh



thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

> thank you


It's on! Where can I see the dates for the loser bracket?

----------


## Nyarly

I don't think there are dates for the lower bracket as we won't cast theses games.
Iirc, jd said that you can play them whenever you want, just don't forget to send him the replay so he will know who won and make sure that nobody cheated  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

> I don't think there are dates for the lower bracket as we won't cast theses games.
> Iirc, jd said that you can play them whenever you want, just don't forget to send him the replay so he will know who won and make sure that nobody cheated


Ah I see. What if you can't get in touch with the one you are facing? Is it a automatic win then?

----------


## Nyarly

I don't know how many time you must wait for that .. Ask jd, he does the rules  :Smile: 


If i'm not mistaken, tomorrow we'll have atleast maisteri vs reptyl  :Big Grin: 
and maybe tdpeesh vs fralor ?

----------


## darykexx

Hi  :Smile: 
im actually a player (tdpeesh) having matches on every Saturday and im from SEA, so its kinda inconvenient to be playing at 4am (9pm in Amsterdam), yea so i hope that you could shift it up a few hours earlier.
Thank you in advance!

----------


## darykexx

its on Saturday isnt it the game O...

----------


## darykexx

> I don't know how many time you must wait for that .. Ask jd, he does the rules 
> 
> 
> If i'm not mistaken, tomorrow we'll have atleast maisteri vs reptyl 
> and maybe tdpeesh vs fralor ?


its on saturday isnt it! Game O :O

----------


## JD

No worries, Game O had to actually moved because you couldn't play on Monday, absolutely understandable and not a big deal at all!  :Smile:

----------


## reptyl

any chance game S can be played first and T right after (or vice versa) to allow for some spectating and more fun?  :Smile:

----------


## darykexx

> any chance game S can be played first and T right after (or vice versa) to allow for some spectating and more fun?


i would second to that!  :Big Grin:  wouldnt it be nice if the semis are immediately after game T  :Big Grin:

----------


## JD

please check out the new post for the actual times!

----------

